# bombshell



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

well my fiance of 5 years told me this afternoon that she isnt happy and is moving back to her mothers!

to say im shocked is an understatement!

i dont know what to do next................ stopping crying would be a good start i suppose! 

i personally blame the ******** 

im away to start drinking so if you dont hear from me ill probably be in a ditch somewhere :?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Sorry to here that bud 

Get the car booked in for a big turbo befor she comes back :wink: Because I'm sore she will be.

DAZ


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

sorry to hear that Kammy  i was in a similar position a few years ago so hope it all works out for you


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Shit mate, I hope you haven't bought her any Christmas presents... 

And sort out your bank account. Women are a lot quicker to empty a bank account than fill it... :wink:

Hope it ends the way you want it to buddy. :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

kammy,chin up mate.went thro exactly the same thing 2 month ago.cryed my eyes out for the first few days but it does get easier mate.drinking does help a wee bit mate but just watch urself with it.ye want to yap mate drop me a pm. chin up n good luck


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear that mate. 

I find copious amounts of alcahol helps in times like this.

Hope you kept the receipt for her prezzie! :lol:

Keep your chin up. :wink:

Erol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry to here this mate but the drinking sounds like the right 1st move


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

I always find saying 'Sorry' helps....

Even of you have no idea what for. :-|


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Colinthecop said:


> I always find saying 'Sorry' helps....
> 
> Even of you have no idea what for. :-|


Your not wrong there. :roll:

DAZ


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

cheers guys, i didnt do anything wrong but ..................... women eh :?

im 29 and shes 22 :roll:

5 yrs for bugger all 

at least ill have more money for the italy trip 

i sense another kammyTTour coming on :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> cheers guys, i didnt do anything wrong but ..................... women eh :?
> 
> im 29 and shes 22 :roll:
> 
> ...


There's a vodka waiting for you here mate when you do. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

Sure it will all work out for the best mate


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Look on the bright side no more putting the bog seat down and you will always have the remote now


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> at least ill have more money for the italy trip


She'll be waiting for you mate... :wink:










cheers

rich


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear this mate especially at Christmas time, but that always brings out the cougars go on and enjoy yourself


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Been there done that too and not a good situation to be in so feel for you mate

Make sure you get the finances sorted asap :wink:

Bonus she moved out though :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i know, she was getting me my polished engine bits for xmas.............. thats the bad bit :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> i know, she was getting me my polished engine bits for xmas.............. thats the bad bit :lol:


So now you can get the carbon covers as well without the aggro. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Mate, you still have Skype :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Doesn't give head as well though


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

must be something in the air!, at least 3 of my mates have had the same message!..

when its short notice like that its nothing short of a bereavement... and naturally you feel the same emotions.. unable to eat sleep, lack of concentration...

time is the best healer... out of sight out of mind... scrap her number, get her out as soon as possible so your not reminded in a hurry, leave no trace..

when i was in the forces i called home, my ex rather than red button me green buttoned me during a sex session..I could hear things. i was thousands of miles away in the desert out on patrol.

chin up.


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear that chap..hope it all works out in the end....


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll shag ya mate. X


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Private Prozac said:


> I'll shag ya mate. X


i knew you would pull through


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Kam.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sorry to hear this mate,,, ( have been there,,, like most guys ) just get over it and get on with things,,,,,,,,and at 29 i am sure it aint the first time and prob not the last !!!! :? :? 
tell ye what Kam, there's never a dull moment with you pal !!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

cheers guys, rod matt andy etc... i see you guys as my best pals 

at least i can now get laid by a big boobed blonde,redhead,brunette.... prettty anyone desperate enough


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > I'll shag ya mate. X
> ...


No mate. I think you misunderstood what I meant. What I meant was that I'd shag your mate, (Abz or whatever her name was!!). :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Sorry to hear this! Happened to me last year the week before Xmas, apparently Dec and January is when most break ups happen


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear that mate I have been done that road too. I was drunk for about a week straight. Time to hit up the bars and pick up random women. If it starts to burn when you have a pee your luck ran out.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ecko2702 said:


> Sorry to hear that mate I have been done that road too. I was drunk for about a week straight. Time to hit up the bars and pick up random women. If it starts to burn when you have a pee your luck ran out.


it burns already, maybe thats whay she left :lol:

oh and neil.............. i know you love me really! [smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Bottoms up mate, however every cloud etc......................................

Does that mean the sailing holidays on?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

triplefan said:


> Bottoms up mate, however every cloud etc......................................
> 
> Does that mean the sailing holidays on?


might well be but it will just be you me and maria


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Kam hows things today bud have you sobered up now ?

DAZ


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

yeh im sober, still feeling really down 

maybe a burger king will help


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

So she was 17 when you started going out? It was prob her first relationship and 5 years is a long time to be with someone when your that young. I know it was prob not your first relationship but first ones never last well 9 times out of 10 they dont. Would have been worse if you had tied the knot then she broke up with ya, could of had to sell the tt to pay her off?????


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Arent you taking up a post in Ghana?

Assuming you are, then you will soon be a changed man (assuming of course you are a man :wink: )


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Get yourself out in town, especially Mad Friday and enjoy yourself with your mates

Alternatively, save a few quid and head up to Private Eyes :lol:


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

Good ol' Private Eyes ...... soak a couple of hundred in alcohol, sit back and watch it burn ........ have fun !

Only one thing for it Kammy, driving holiday in the US. Start in LA with the PCH, rent a muscle car, put on your best posh Brit accent and go coast to coast drinking and picking up american girls ...... might help you get over it :wink:

All the best. Could be worse, you could work in the oil industry


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Kammy, haven't you only recently got engaged?

My last disaster was engaged on new years eve, found a cottage she wanted right by her parents, I spend weeks doing it up including building a new kitchen, and then caught her out with a few lies and even accidentally on purpose met the prick she was 'friends' with. So to cut a long story short, I officially had enough of the games so ended it via text and told her to come over after work, give me back the keys and your stuff is all boxed up ready for collection,

...and this was only four months later :x


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Cairomac said:


> Only one thing for it Kammy, driving holiday in the US. Start in LA with the PCH, rent a muscle car, put on your best posh Brit accent and go coast to coast drinking and picking up american girls ...... might help you get over it :wink:


I can help with that :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Kammy , hope all works out for you. Your still young and have the world at your feet. It hurts now but it gets easier.
One day you will look back on this and think about the good times you had but there are better times waiting for you.
The good ones always get what they deserve. Your a good un fella .chin up. :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Kammy sorry me old china that's bad news  it's always feels like a waste straight after a long term relationship ends, but it isn't, Nic is 25 just and I am 33 so I understand the age difference thing ;-) we have been together 4.5 years and her previous relationship was 5 years from 15.

Save yourself some money at Christmas and spend it on the motor ;-) sex up the car at least, if you ain't gettin any 

Charlie


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

cheers guys, ive just opened a bottle of blossom hill rose mmmmm 

she was 18 when we first met and i was 24, got told the usual about the age gap but never did listen :roll:

how long do you normally leave it before going out and being a total man whore


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> how long do you normally leave it before going out and being a total man whore


You're well late. 

You should have a few sores by now... :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> cheers guys, ive just opened a bottle of blossom hill rose mmmmm
> 
> how long do you normally leave it before going out and being a total man whore


About 30 seconds mate but most man whores dont drink blossom hill rose :wink: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> About 30 seconds mate but most man whores dont drink blossom hill rose :wink: :lol:


I heard most of them do... :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> cheers guys, ive just opened a bottle of blossom hill rose mmmmm
> 
> she was 18 when we first met and i was 24, got told the usual about the age gap but never did listen :roll:
> 
> how long do you normally leave it before going out and being a total man whore


how long does it take to finish a bottle of blossom hill rose ?????
BTW is the Blue Lamp , the Moorings , the Prince of Wales or any of those places still there,, was a time when you could forget just about anything in about ten minutes flat in those places !!!! :wink: :wink: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: ... but that was long before your time ..  
Kam, i dont wish to lecture you or anything like that mate, and i know it is all a bit tender just now,,, but you are just a youg guy you will be over it in no time,, " always look on the bright side of life ".. :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

at least you guys can make me smile 

i know that you guys probably just want me to man-up and start talking about window drop issues etc etc :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

roddy said:


> Kam, i dont wish to lecture you or anything like that mate, and i know it is all a bit tender just now,,, but you are just a youg guy you will be over it in no time,, " always look on the bright side of life ".. :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


Polish the bellringer and carry a condom... :wink:

'Window drop issues' :lol: :lol: :lol: Is that code for an undercarriage problem? :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

the moorings and the prince of wales are both still alive and kicking rod trust me 

i dont think it matters what age you are when you think you are with someone that loves you!

i didnt see it coming at all! especially since im the better looking one :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just dont do what my mate did found him self next to a right minger the morning after the night before so he tried to sneak out of the house it was not untill he got all the way to the front door he remembered it was his house :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

from what i can remember of the lassies on Union Street they will be queing up to get into that TT,, especially if you tell them it has been maped !!   ,, just dont mention the 2inch down pipe,, they may not understand..................


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just dont do what my mate did found him self next to a right minger the morning after the night before so he tried to sneak out of the house it was not untill he got all the way to the front door he remembered it was his house :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

oh and rod its a 3" downpipe


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

thats me crying again


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kammy mate, slap some of this on and find a girlie who'll appreciate who you are and why you are who you are... 










Hell, put on a skirt and I'll take you out... :lol:

cheers

rich


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Is that her on the left in the picture with you?

In that case you best off out of it, mind I'd be tempted to see the old cuffs and collars comparison.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

well after her not hearing from me she is now on the forum and she has been reading this :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> well after her not hearing from me she is now on the forum and she has been reading this :?


Well now is the time to declare your true feelings mate. If you are totally in love with her and she with you then happy days!   I'll shoot and edit your wedding video for free! 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol: ..... TROUBLE ..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

and i'll drive yer limo !!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

roddy said:


> and i'll drive yer limo !!!!


And stay sober?!


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Ah dude. Always difficult when things are bad at home. Time is always good though and it might make things better.

Hope things work out dude.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> well after her not hearing from me she is now on the forum and she has been reading this :?


sorry to hear you have been ditched Kammy! Hope your feeling a bit better. So this is a message to your 'now ex' if she is reading this thread or should that be stalking you on this thread! ... fess up bitch as to why you dumped the Kammeister after 5 years of something good, engagement and so close to christmas? [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Hell, put on a skirt and I'll take you out... :lol:
> 
> cheers
> 
> rich


 :lol: :lol: Make sure you post some photos of the night out.

On another note if she is reading this thread maybe she will see how much of a wreck you are and think about what she did. Hopefully you two will be able to fix things. Best of luck buddy.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

she did nothing wrong...just fell out of love i supose 

ill always love her forever! but....... i dont see the TT the same any more


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

That's sad Kammy I went through the same no one to blame just fell out of love. :? You better not sell the TT now that you don't see it the same.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> she did nothing wrong...just fell out of love i supose
> 
> ill always love her forever! but....... i dont see the TT the same any more


nothing will be the same Kam, just have to live with it, then get used to it and then time will sort the rest...
dont mean to sound too cold or unfeeling,, but a new bit of skirt in the TT and you will see iTT all a fresh !!!!..


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think you need a VW , they have nice clubs.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> she did nothing wrong...just fell out of love i supose
> 
> ill always love her forever! but....... i dont see the TT the same any more


i went thro that stage kammy.the car was gettin sold and i was going to take a long hol.then i thot better,just took a month off work n got seriosly blotto.the funny thing is the ex just got in touch wi me.the grinch is wanting all my xmas decorations.iv never laughed so much in my life when i was sending the feck off back :lol: .women eh


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

How do you know your ex is reading the thread ?

As each week that goes by, you will soon love your TT again,

Gill


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Kammy,

Feel for you mate, best wishes from Munich! Maybe hook up on the tour next year being as its near by!

Cheers

Jae


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hold on there cowboy. Before you go and say sorry, its time to sow your royal oats....  You can always say

*WE WERE ON A BREAK*.... :lol:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Sorry to here about your missus mate, Dont worry about the TT you will soon be in love with her again, its just a transitional thing with the way your feeling at the mo. keep smiling mate

Just need to say it will be good to see you if you do another kammyTTour mate, but this time just watch out for the bricks or get a better co driver :lol:

give us a shout if you want mate, Steve


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

ecko2702 said:


> :lol: :lol: Make sure you post some photos of the night out.


Preferably in a section of this forum which people don't visit....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bobski said:


> Hold on there cowboy. Before you go and say sorry, its time to sow your royal oats....  You can always say
> 
> *WE WERE ON A BREAK*.... :lol:


 :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

